# down stream injector not drawing



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

So, the injector on our 4 gpm machine is not drawing chems (we are using the proper tips, even got the new pressure tech ones to try as well and a brand new injector from pressure tek). So, what could possible be wrong? Pretty simple stuff and it used to work. What could be going wrong?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate to hear you are having troubles and I hope it didn't cost you any downtime. 

Did you get a spare? It would help diagnosis if you could just plug in a new one to see if it's the down streamer or something else. Other things could affect it like length of line and type of gun, but if it worked before I don't know if it's that. Did you try to use the old down streaming set up since you didn't get the one from Bob to draw? Did it work? 

Down streamers can be finicky. I remember buying one at a time and it last barely one job. I bought a dozen a couple months ago and still using the first one of that bunch I put together. Weird.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Moved the same hose and gun to a 3.2 gpm machine and it worked fine. I did not swap injectors though. I will try that next time.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

HouseOfColor said:


> I hate to hear you are having troubles and I hope it didn't cost you any downtime.
> 
> Did you get a spare? It would help diagnosis if you could just plug in a new one to see if it's the down streamer or something else. Other things could affect it like length of line and type of gun, but if it worked before I don't know if it's that. Did you try to use the old down streaming set up since you didn't get the one from Bob to draw? Did it work?
> 
> Down streamers can be finicky. I remember buying one at a time and it last barely one job. I bought a dozen a couple months ago and still using the first one of that bunch I put together. Weird.


Same history with DS'ers here. One will work a few times and one will last on a hundred jobs. We rinse them on the jobsite and then soak them in acid in the morning to remove rust and oxidation.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PressurePros said:


> Same history with DS'ers here. One will work a few times and one will last on a hundred jobs. We rinse them on the jobsite and then soak them in acid in the morning to remove rust and oxidation.


 What kind of acid? Oxalic? I have thought about ways to deal with oxidation on them. Rinsing helps, but mine still get funky quick.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

also could be the ball is stuck mine gets stuck all the time, just stick a pick in the barb, to make sure.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> What kind of acid? Oxalic? I have thought about ways to deal with oxidation on them. Rinsing helps, but mine still get funky quick.


Yep. 20-30 mins.


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

Keep in mind the more high pressure hose you have on the less chemical drawn through your injector. Example: a 50ft line produces more chemical output than a 300 ft run.


----------

